# Merri Mashers Specialty IPA Comp - June 14, 2015



## carniebrew (20/3/15)

I figured it might be simpler to start a new thread for this now everything's finally getting locked down.





As you can see from the logo, we'll have the new "Sub-Category 21B - Specialty IPA" covered for the first time in a comp in Australia. 21B includes Red, Rye, Belgian, Brown, Black & White IPA's. The BJCP are telling us their new draft guidelines should "go live" this month, if that happens in time we'll register the comp with the BJCP too.

The comp will be judged at the Terminus Hotel in Fitzroy North on Sunday June 14. The cost will be $8 for your first, $6 for any subsequent entries. 

Entries must be dropped off and paid for by *Saturday, June 6*. We'll be using a variety of drop off points around Melbourne (and a mail in point for those needing to post). If for some reason you want to register your entry but not drop your beer in until right before the comp, we'll be accepting entries at the *Terminus Hotel only *right up to midday Saturday, June 13...as long as you've registered and paid by June 6.

The reason for the 1 week cut off is because being our first comp we're really not sure how many entries we'll get, so at least we'll have a week to sort stuff out if we get a hell of a lot more entries than we're reckoning on. We're allowing beers to be dropped to the Termo post-registration because there are brewers out there who seem really keen to get their IPAs in as fresh as possible (keggers without counter pressure filling mechanisms perhaps?).

Keep an eye on ipacomp.com for all the details, drop off point updates, etc etc.

Any BJCP-certified judges out there willing to help out we'd love to hear from you, please get in touch with me directly.

We've filled all our major and style sponsorship categories, I was surprised and delighted with how quickly and generously our sponsors jumped on board. You have to love the home brew and craft brewing community! Sponsors and prizes will be up on our website soon. We are still looking for raffle prizes if anyone out there is looking for some exposure for their products/services, again please get in touch.


----------



## Grainer (20/3/15)

not BJCP but happy to judge.. done a few now..PM not working for some reason


----------



## carniebrew (20/3/15)

Cheers for that and welcome aboard!


----------



## Forever Wort (26/3/15)

Sponsors have pretty much been locked in - some great prizes are going to be on offer!


----------



## Blind Dog (26/3/15)

Are you following the BCJP guidelines (or at least the way I read them) and wanting entries to state strength (session, standard or double) as well as type?

I'm assuming that you wont be subdividing each type by strength, but maybe it'll help the judges to build up to the behemoths that will presumably be submitted?


----------



## MartinOC (28/3/15)

From the draft guidelines:

"Entry Instructions: *Entrant must specify a strength (session, standard, double); if no strength is specified, standard will be assumed.* Entrant must specify specific type of Specialty IPA from the library of known types listed in the Style Guidelines, or as amended by the BJCP web site; or the entrant must describe the type of Specialty IPA and its key characteristics in comment form so judges will know what to expect. Entrants may specify specific hop varieties used, if entrants feel that judges may not recognize the varietal characteristics of newer hops. Entrants may specify a combination of defined IPA types (e.g., Black Rye IPA) without providing additional descriptions. Entrants may use this category for a different strength version of an IPA defined by its own BJCP subcategory (e.g., session-strength American or English IPA) – except where an existing BJCP subcategory already exists for that style (e.g., double [American] IPA).

Currently Defined Types: Black IPA, Brown IPA, White IPA, Rye IPA, Belgian IPA, Red IPA

Vital Statistics: Variable by type

Strength classifications:
Session – ABV: 3.0 – 5.0%
Standard – ABV: 5.0 – 7.5%
Double – ABV: 7.5 – 9.5%"

Comp's usually run their categories in increasing strength & colour, so it makes sense that they be identified by their Strength Classification when submitting the entry. So, an entry in the "Black" category & identified as a "Session" will be served before a Black identified as a Standard etc..etc..

In answer to your question, YES they will be subdivided by strength in each Category.


----------



## carniebrew (28/3/15)

Just to clarify, there will only be one winner for each of the six categories....so as Martin says we'll line the beers up in each style category by strength, to help the judges...but each and every Red IPA for example will be judged against one another, regardless of strength.

Might be an idea for a future edition of this comp for us to split categories by strength (mind you I personally refuse to entertain any concept of a "Session IPA", just call it a hoppy bloody Pale Ale fer chrissakes)...it would depend on number of entries I guess.


----------



## timmi9191 (29/3/15)

Are you judging carnie?

Note to self, dont enter session ipa in Carnie's categories


----------



## MartinOC (29/3/15)

timmi9191 said:


> Are you judging carnie?


I bloody hope not! He's Comp. Organiser & Chief Judge! Expected to remain sober, like the Chief Steward....Ahem!...


----------



## carniebrew (29/3/15)

No, no judging for me. I am the comp organiser, but I'm not the chief judge, that's Kris D.


----------



## tallie (10/4/15)

Call For Judges


We are seeking judges from outside the club with a mid to high level of experience (eg, BJCP qualified or experience at state/national level) to assist the club with the competition. Novice judges will still be considered, but preference in scheduling will be given to club members to build our experience.

The competition has been registered as a Beer Judge Certification Program sanctioned event (http://bjcp.org), offering judging points for those who have taken or plan to take the BJCP exam. At this stage, beers will be judged against the Draft 21B Specialty IPA guidelines.


As a reminder, the competition will be held on Sunday 14th June at the Terminus Hotel, North Fitzroy. Judging will start late in the morning and should be completed by the afternoon.

Please let me know ASAP by Friday 5th June if you are able to assist in the competition, along with the following information:
Name:
BJCP ID OR experience level:
Email:
Mobile:
Club (if applicable):
Categories entered (if known):
Preferred categories to judge (if any):

Cheers,
Kris Domagala
Judge Director, Merri Mashers Specialty IPA Competition 2015
http://ipacomp.com/

Edit: Fix cut-off date


----------



## Grainer (14/4/15)

like i said.. hand is up if you want it... you just gotta put me into a category i haven't entered probably.. not that i will be able to tell my beer form the dozens of others entered..


----------



## MartinOC (14/4/15)

Grainer said:


> .. not that i will be able to tell my beer form the dozens of others entered..


Oops! Not a good call for a potential judge....


----------



## Grainer (14/4/15)

MartinOC said:


> Oops! Not a good call for a potential judge....


With potentially 20-30 beers per category (Pale ales at Beerfest was my last flight I think like 30 beers).. I challenge you to pick out your own beer !! lol


----------



## Blind Dog (14/4/15)

Grainer said:


> With potentially 20-30 beers per category (Pale ales at Beerfest was my last flight I think like 30 beers).. I challenge you to pick out your own beer !! lol


It's pretty damn easy

Mines the 100 IBU double ipa entered as an American wheat


----------



## manticle (14/4/15)

Regardless of whether you can actually pick your own beer or not, it is not kosher to judge in a category you entered as you open up the comp organisers, etc to accusations of favouritism should you place. 
When I've judged in small comps that have absolutely no choice but to allocate judges to cats they have entries in, the relevant judge steps out when their entry is being judged. Beerfest might have 30-40 entries in a cat, some others might have 5. Specialty beers might be so specific as to be unique, even in a 30+ cat.
It's best avoided altogether unless seriously impossible. Where impossible, judge needs to be excused for that entry.

But yes - a good judge should have a reasonable idea as to which beer is theirs in most circumstances.


----------



## carniebrew (29/4/15)

Ok, we are open for entries, get those Specialty IPA's in! All the details at ipacomp.com, and entries can now be made on compmaster. We'll get a manual entry form up and running soon.


----------



## Grainer (29/4/15)

had a disaster with one of my IPAs but lets see how it goes


----------



## bronson (30/4/15)

Gents, 
I had look at the entry via comp master and I can't see a minimum entry volume. Is it only 750ml or 2 x 375mm or minus 500mm. Thanks


----------



## dave.wilton (30/4/15)

I put up the BJCP style guidelines as beer smith format. You can download them here

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7vu78wlbmmv0963/AACVtQyrq6UtWGj3jL_mWH_Ga?dl=0

Dave


----------



## dave.wilton (30/4/15)

bronson said:


> Gents,
> I had look at the entry via comp master and I can't see a minimum entry volume. Is it only 750ml or 2 x 375mm or minus 500mm. Thanks


I couldn't see it either, there is a competition instructions option under 'this competition' at the top. "500ml min, 750ml preferred."


----------



## carniebrew (30/4/15)

bronson said:


> Gents,
> I had look at the entry via comp master and I can't see a minimum entry volume. Is it only 750ml or 2 x 375mm or minus 500mm. Thanks


Oops sorry, it's on the "comp instructions" page on compmaster, but not on the main page...seems it got lost somewhere in one of the updates. It's back on both now. 500ml minimum for entries.


----------



## carniebrew (30/4/15)

I can also finally announce a nice little bonus prize for our IPA Comp:

Brian Hardie (ex Brew Dog, and now the new Head Beer Monkey at Kooinda) has offered to work with the winner of "Champion Beer" to re-brew their recipe at the Kooinda brewery, with a view to putting a keg on at The Alehouse Project (sponsors of the Champion Beer category). Yep....if your specialty IPA scores higher than anyone else's in the comp, it'll be brewed commercially and put...on...tap. Get those entries in!!


----------



## pressure_tested (30/4/15)

This is massive! What a prize!


----------



## Wolfman (30/4/15)

That's how the mashers roll!


----------



## Pogierob (1/5/15)

If that isn't motivation to throw an entry into the comp, I'm not sure what else could be offered to satisfy...


----------



## Andyd (1/5/15)

bronson said:


> Gents,
> I had look at the entry via comp master and I can't see a minimum entry volume. Is it only 750ml or 2 x 375mm or minus 500mm. Thanks


Need to check with the guys, but most clubs are moving to a single 500+ ml bottle due to some issues with double bottle entries in recent competitions (including expectations of blending two different beers and loss of half of the entry so not having enough to judge).

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Wolfman (1/5/15)

Hey AndyD I note on your Melbourne Brewers Newsletter that the date for our comp is incorrect. Any chance you can update your members with the correct date to avoid confusion?

Cheers


----------



## sharpcliff (4/5/15)

Is there any published info regarding new style guidelines yet for the new IPA categories? I still don't know the difference between White IPA & Belgian IPA. White IPA would maybe be a stronger and hoppier version of an American Wheat? And Belgian IPA should be an American style IPA but fermented with a Belgian yeast? 

I don't have my judge # on me at the moment, but I am recognized and would be excited to judge. I will hopefully have a couple of entries as well if that's not a major conflict.


----------



## sharpcliff (4/5/15)

I will PM after I look up my judge #.


----------



## krausenhaus (4/5/15)

Hey sharpcliff, styles for specialty IPAs are in the draft guidelines here:

http://www.bjcp.org/docs/2014%20BJCP%20Style%20Guidelines%20%28DRAFT%29.pdf


----------



## tallie (4/5/15)

sharpcliff said:


> Is there any published info regarding new style guidelines yet for the new IPA categories? I still don't know the difference between White IPA & Belgian IPA. White IPA would maybe be a stronger and hoppier version of an American Wheat? And Belgian IPA should be an American style IPA but fermented with a Belgian yeast?
> 
> I don't have my judge # on me at the moment, but I am recognized and would be excited to judge. I will hopefully have a couple of entries as well if that's not a major conflict.


Thanks sharpcliff, I'll add you to the judges list.

Regarding the guidelines, we were really hoping the new ones would have been published by now, but as they're not, we'll be working off the draft (Category 21B).


----------



## sharpcliff (4/5/15)

Cheers! I have never saw the draft. I had only seen the presentation at last year's announcement.


----------



## carniebrew (4/5/15)

Those guidelines are linked off both ipacomp.com and the compmaster page for the comp.

But for anyone who hasn't looked through them, a White IPA is basically an IPA version of a Belgian Wit....i.e. it can have coriander and orange peel, with plenty of booze and american-style hops. A Belgian IPA is pretty much just an American IPA fermented with the kind of Belgian yeast used in a Golden Strong or Tripel. Although they do warn to be careful when choosing your hop & yeast combo as they can clash badly.

I won't be surprised if the White & Belgian sub-cats are a bit light on for entries...they sound pretty challenging....


----------



## MartinOC (4/5/15)

Like I said awhile ago, it's gonna be a tough-gig for the judges......


----------



## carniebrew (6/5/15)

The 2015 BJCP Guidelines have finally been officially released: http://www.bjcp.org/docs/2015_Guidelines_Beer.pdf

No changes of note for our category 21B, so we're full steam ahead for our Specialty IPA comp.


----------



## big78sam (13/5/15)

Have drop off location been sorted for this yet? I'm keen to enter as long as there's a drop off within relatively easy access (CBD or Sunbury)


----------



## carniebrew (13/5/15)

big78sam said:


> Have drop off location been sorted for this yet? I'm keen to enter as long as there's a drop off within relatively easy access (CBD or Sunbury)


Yep, all the details are on the compmaster page. Pretty much the same drop-off points as Vicbrew uses, with the addition of Home Make It Reservoir and the Terminus Hotel in Fitzroy North.


----------



## Trevandjo (13/5/15)

Stupid question. If I lodge via compmaster will I be able to access my feedback. The reason I ask is my previous (manually entered) beer comp entry ( different club ) never gave me any feedback which was very disappointing.


----------



## carniebrew (13/5/15)

Yep, the judges scoresheets for your beer will be uploaded to your compmaster account, you should have them very quickly after the judging is complete. To be honest we're thinking of canning manual entries after this first comp, it's too much hassle for both the comp and the entrants.


----------



## MartinOC (13/5/15)

Trevandjo said:


> Stupid question. If I lodge via compmaster will I be able to access my feedback. The reason I ask is my previous (manually entered) beer comp entry ( different club ) never gave me any feedback which was very disappointing.


Who/what was the club & the comp. you entered? Mostly, the organisers are good at getting judging sheets out to entrants reasonably quickly, so I'm guessing there may have been some info. missing from your manual entry form that's caused the problem?

PM me your details (& details of the comp. involved & I'll see if I can sort it out through the next VICBREW meeting (scheduled for tomorrow night, but might not go ahead due to apologies..).


----------



## big78sam (19/5/15)

I'd like to drop off on Saturday 13th at the Terminus and I see dropoffs required by midday. The Terminus doesn't open to the public until midday so what is the go if we want to drop off on the Saturday (I don't have a CPBF and will be filling from a keg so to do this as late as possible.) Can we leave bottles a bit earlier even if it's not open for customers? Is shortly after 12 OK?


----------



## Midnight Brew (19/5/15)

Does this event need any more stewards?


----------



## carniebrew (19/5/15)

PM MartinOC to check, he's heading that up for us. Appreciate the offer.


----------



## MartinOC (19/5/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> Does this event need any more stewards?


Carnie beat me to the punch by about 5 seconds!!

We can always do with an experienced hand mate. I'm sure I can find something for you to do.


----------



## Midnight Brew (19/5/15)

MartinOC said:


> Carnie beat me to the punch by about 5 seconds!!
> 
> We can always do with an experienced hand mate. I'm sure I can find something for you to do.


Book me in!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (23/5/15)

How exacting is the science of these categories?
They seem a little intimidating for the only possible entry a novice like me could make etc.

I hack out my own recipes and this Harvest IPA of mine might fall under 40 IBU as I can recognize.
and thats below the lowest range....................?
OG = 1.066
FG = 1.009
IBU = (it feels like 40IBU or less)
Color = 10.6 SRM , or 20.9 EBC
abv = 7.5%

A shitload of home grown Cascade Hops that seem to be more late hopped than early etc.
Should I bother?


----------



## MartinOC (24/5/15)

Mate, remember that this is a Specialty IPA comp., so any beer you enter will be evaluated against the style guidelines applicable to whatever sub-style you put it into. That said, I believe there's also a "Popular choice" prize (for a bit of fun) that's nothing to do with specific styles?

It'll only cost you $6 to get valuable feedback from judges on where you're at with your brewing generally, even if they do mark-down for being out of style.


----------



## Spiesy (24/5/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> How exacting is the science of these categories?
> They seem a little intimidating for the only possible entry a novice like me could make etc.
> 
> I hack out my own recipes and this Harvest IPA of mine might fall under 40 IBU as I can recognize.
> ...


7.5% and <40 IBU sounds a little out of balance, but which IPA are you going for? Is it Black, Red, White or Belgian? If the other components aren't there (colour, yeast etc), maybe not.


----------



## big78sam (24/5/15)

big78sam said:


> I'd like to drop off on Saturday 13th at the Terminus and I see dropoffs required by midday. The Terminus doesn't open to the public until midday so what is the go if we want to drop off on the Saturday (I don't have a CPBF and will be filling from a keg so to do this as late as possible.) Can we leave bottles a bit earlier even if it's not open for customers? Is shortly after 12 OK?


Bump. Anyone have an idea? I can ring the terminus but would prefer a confirmation from someone organizing.


----------



## droid (24/5/15)

I've got a whacked out hoppy apa? only in grolsch, probably a bit rude tho isn't it?


----------



## dave.wilton (24/5/15)

big78sam said:


> Bump. Anyone have an idea? I can ring the terminus but would prefer a confirmation from someone organizing.


I will message one of the chief stewards for you


----------



## carniebrew (24/5/15)

big78sam said:


> Bump. Anyone have an idea? I can ring the terminus but would prefer a confirmation from someone organizing.


Sorry, missed your orginal message. Just after midday will be fine, I'll look into pushing that Saturday time out to 1pm.


----------



## carniebrew (24/5/15)

droid said:


> I've got a whacked out hoppy apa? only in grolsch, probably a bit rude tho isn't it?


Your call droid...chuck it in Red or Brown and just take the points hit on a couple of fronts? As others have said, we have a "Carwyn's Choice" for the Carywn Cellar's guys favourite beer that's "not quite" to style...so you never know!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/5/15)

Cheers guys.
<<<<<<Thats it in the photo ha,,


Spiesy said:


> 7.5% and <40 IBU sounds a little out of balance, but which IPA are you going for? Is it Black, Red, White or Belgian? If the other components aren't there (colour, yeast etc), maybe not.


It falls into Brown IPA buy the skin of its teeth but all over the shop really. Bottom end of IBU and color. Top end of ABV.
The results of guesstimating fresh home grown Cascade hops. It wasn't made to go in a comp.
Its only just carbonated in keg so I'll see what its like after a week or so, might throw it in anyway for the exercise.
Its a good beer actually but would be a lot better around 50 to 60 IBU.


----------



## Spiesy (24/5/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Cheers guys.
> <<<<<<Thats it in the photo ha,,
> It falls into Brown IPA buy the skin of its teeth but all over the shop really. Bottom end of IBU and color. Top end of ABV.
> The results of guesstimating fresh home grown Cascade hops. It wasn't made to go in a comp.
> ...


No better way to learn about your beer (and your brewing) than by entering it into a comp!


----------



## big78sam (24/5/15)

carniebrew said:


> Sorry, missed your orginal message. Just after midday will be fine, I'll look into pushing that Saturday time out to 1pm.


Thanks mate.


----------



## GrantSpatchcock (26/5/15)

Threw a couple of bottles in the post today, should be interesting to see the results. The more unusual styles like White and Belgian are quite tricky as I've found out, couldn't find a recipe for a Belgian that fit the style guide anywhere. So I just threw hops at it until it couldn't take any more and am hoping for the best!


----------



## Pogierob (26/5/15)

The comp is only a few weeks away, get your entries signed up and sent off,



or don't.... I'll be happy to win the awesome prizes..

http://merrimashers.org/ipa-comp


----------



## Trevandjo (26/5/15)

Is there a list of drop-off points anywhere? I'll be travelling down the Calder this Sunday.


----------



## Pogierob (26/5/15)

Sure is, 

enter your beer through compmaster and a list of drop off points is listed on the site too

http://www.compmaster.com.au/page/details


----------



## Pogierob (29/5/15)

Has anyone noticed the awesome prizes for this comp?
www .ipa-comp.com


----------



## mudd (29/5/15)

Rob.P said:


> Has anyone noticed the awesome prizes for this comp?
> www .ipa-comp.com


Yes they are quite good, well done guys on sorting out some good sponsers.

Just getting my inline Randall going tonight to add some fresh hop aroma before I fill some bottles.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/5/15)

Tasted my black IPA out of the keg tonight, boom! Citra and Mosaic = awesome. 

Sending it!


----------



## MartinOC (29/5/15)

I'm playing Chief Steward on this one & I gotta say, I'm woeing having to stay sober, 'cos some of the categories have got me drooling at the possibilities...


----------



## Yob (29/5/15)

snigger..

I am under no such constraints :lol: 

I assume you wil be sending out a stewards email / PM?


----------



## carniebrew (30/5/15)

Only 1 week left to get your entries registered people! You have to have it in compmaster by midday next Saturday (6th). And unless you're dropping off at the Terminus itself, you have to have it at your dropoff point by then too.

Only those dropping at the Terminus can put them in at midday on the 13th.


----------



## Trevandjo (31/5/15)

Just did my drop off at the Terminus. None of the staff seemed to know about the comp but said they'd put my beer in the fridge with a note.


----------



## carniebrew (31/5/15)

Sorry Trev, they're a first time drop-off point....Dave Langlands and David Nolan @ Terminus (North Fitzroy, not the one in Richmond!!) know all about it, I'm guessing neither were on today. I've sent them a message to remind their team, I reckon they'll be a popular point from here right up until June 13.

Thanks for the entry and best of luck!


----------



## Dippet (31/5/15)

Trevandjo said:


> Just did my drop off at the Terminus. None of the staff seemed to know about the comp but said they'd put my beer in the fridge with a note.


Hey mate. Scotty from Terminus here. I'll make sure all the guys and girls know what's going on and we'll set aside some space for all your entries.


----------



## Trevandjo (31/5/15)

Cheers Scotty. All good. Love your beer choices.


----------



## Dan K (1/6/15)

Hey all, might be a stupid question but first comp and sending my entry interstate by post so just curios more than anything...

Will they be opening the post parcels at Home Make It and putting the bottles in a fridge until they are collected for the comp? Or will the parcels stay packed as is until collected? 

I rang Home Make It, but the lady didn't know much about the handling side of things. She gave me some blokes number to call but it's not going through.

Cheers 

Dan


----------



## MartinOC (1/6/15)

Dan, 

The collection points are just that. They're only meant to hold the entries until collected by someone on the organising committee.

If it's mishandling or light-strike you're worried about, don't. They'll probably be kept nice & safe in a quiet corner of the shop in their original packaging (better that way). If they can handle being shipped, they'll be fine.

If it's temperature you're worried about, don't. Believe me, it's plenty cold down here at this time of year.


----------



## Dan K (1/6/15)

No probs at all. Thanks for reply.

Cheers


----------



## cadeb (1/6/15)

Dan K said:


> Hey all, might be a stupid question but first comp and sending my entry interstate by post so just curios more than anything...
> 
> Will they be opening the post parcels at Home Make It and putting the bottles in a fridge until they are collected for the comp? Or will the parcels stay packed as is until collected?
> 
> ...


----------



## cadeb (1/6/15)

Hi Dan , Cade from HMI here. All entries are unpacked and put in a crate. upright in a nice dark spot. No room to refrigerate sorry. I put some away this week, a couple of beers in PET by any chance ?Cheers


----------



## carniebrew (1/6/15)

We're not expecting any of our drop-off's to refrigerate, given we don't know if anyone's needing more time for their beer to carb. Upright in a nice dark spot is perfect. We'll fridge everything @ the Terminus the day before the judging starts.


----------



## Dan K (1/6/15)

cadeb said:


> Hi Dan , Cade from HMI here. All entries are unpacked and put in a crate. upright in a nice dark spot. No room to refrigerate sorry. I put some away this week, a couple of beers in PET by any chance ?Cheers


----------



## Dan K (1/6/15)

Thanks for letting me know mate much appreciated... All good and am sending a 750ml PET via express post tomorrow so should easily be there by Friday. 

Cheers


----------



## Dan K (1/6/15)

carniebrew said:


> We're not expecting any of our drop-off's to refrigerate, given we don't know if anyone's needing more time for their beer to carb. Upright in a nice dark spot is perfect. We'll fridge everything @ the Terminus the day before the judging starts.


----------



## Dan K (1/6/15)

No worries at all... Thanks for the info. Sending my entry off tomorrow : ) 

Cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/6/15)

cadeb said:


> Hi Dan , Cade from HMI here. All entries are unpacked and put in a crate. upright in a nice dark spot. No room to refrigerate sorry. I put some away this week, a couple of beers in PET by any chance ?Cheers


I'm sending my entry #149 today interstate if you can keep an eye out for it. 

Pratty


----------



## takai (2/6/15)

Bah, my white IPA failed  Looks like no entry for me.


----------



## dave.wilton (2/6/15)

takai said:


> Bah, my white IPA failed  Looks like no entry for me.


We don't have many white and Belgian entires get it in anyway even just to keep the judges on their toes. How did it fail?


----------



## takai (2/6/15)

Burnt onto the element, so it is just a terrible burnt smokey white IPA... and not in a good peaty way either.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/6/15)

How are the Red IPA entries going? 'Mine' (also Cockos - split batch different yeast and dry hops, but mainly Cockos credit, I just drank and drooled on his BREW rig) fermenting away, will sample this thursday and test gravity. Wondering how many we're up against?


----------



## Yob (2/6/15)

takai said:


> Burnt onto the element, so it is just a terrible burnt smokey white IPA... and not in a good peaty way either.


Enter and call ot caramelised..


----------



## mudd (2/6/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> How are the Red IPA entries going? 'Mine' (also Cockos - split batch different yeast and dry hops, but mainly Cockos credit, I just drank and drooled on his BREW rig) fermenting away, will sample this thursday and test gravity. Wondering how many we're up against?


I've got 1 in: dropped into brew shop today to ensure its ready.


----------



## bronson (2/6/15)

Dropped my red in to the terminus this arvo. It's like leaving one of your kids somewhere for the first time. I was driving off thinking " I hope it's going to be alright til next week "


----------



## carniebrew (2/6/15)

Total numbers are ramping up massively this week, as expected. Red is certainly one of the leading categories, along with Black. Brown is also getting a good look in which I'm a little surprised by.

Belgian and White were looking very sparse last week but have picked up a little in the last couple of days....


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/6/15)

Hey guys I'm planning on a Saturday 13th drop off to the Terminus, it says drop off until 12noon, but they open at 12noon I thought? Is someone there earlier preparing etc and if so from what time? Cheers!


----------



## dave.wilton (4/6/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Hey guys I'm planning on a Saturday 13th drop off to the Terminus, it says drop off until 12noon, but they open at 12noon I thought? Is someone there earlier preparing etc and if so from what time? Cheers!


This was extended until 1pm which it does say on ipacomp.com. Nobody will be there earlier

Dave


----------



## carniebrew (4/6/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Hey guys I'm planning on a Saturday 13th drop off to the Terminus, it says drop off until 12noon, but they open at 12noon I thought? Is someone there earlier preparing etc and if so from what time? Cheers!


DJ, where does it still say midday? I thought I'd updated everything to say 1pm...I must have missed something?


----------



## dave.wilton (4/6/15)

carniebrew said:


> DJ, where does it still say midday? I thought I'd updated everything to say 1pm...I must have missed something?


Compmaster


----------



## carniebrew (4/6/15)

I updated compmaster. On this page: http://www.compmaster.com.au/page/details for me it's now saying (under "drop off dates" at the bottom of the page): 

Entries can also be dropped off at the Terminus Hotel until 1pm June 13 BUT must have been pre-registered in CompMaster by midday June 6.


----------



## dave.wilton (4/6/15)

carniebrew said:


> DJ, where does it still say midday? I thought I'd updated everything to say 1pm...I must have missed something?


Actually maybe I got that wrong or I had a cached version. Says 1pm terminus


----------



## zeggie (4/6/15)

Anyone having issues printing the compmaster labels? Style appears smudged/squished on the pdf it lets you download (entry number removed by me)
Will this cause any issues?


.


----------



## carniebrew (4/6/15)

Yeah, I remember that from last time too, I think it's fine, the barcode will do the job.


----------



## Dippet (5/6/15)

Hey guys. We have a spot in our cellar set for your beers at Termi. Unrefrigerated but safe and out of the way.


----------



## MartinOC (5/6/15)

Hey Dippet, what temperature is it down there? If it's what I think it is right now, there maybe no need to refrigerate/take-up any coolroom space at all.


----------



## bronson (5/6/15)

Dippet said:


> Hey guys. We have a spot in our cellar set for your beers at Termi. Unrefrigerated but safe and out of the way.


Sounds great now I can sleep sound .


----------



## Dippet (6/6/15)

MartinOC said:


> Hey Dippet, what temperature is it down there? If it's what I think it is right now, there maybe no need to refrigerate/take-up any coolroom space at all.


Year round 15/16 Celsius. We had a cool room that we can put everything into the day of the comp. Justin, what time is the AGM kicking off so we know when to chill down the entries?


----------



## carniebrew (6/6/15)

Dippet said:


> Year round 15/16 Celsius. We had a cool room that we can put everything into the day of the comp. Justin, what time is the AGM kicking off so we know when to chill down the entries?


I assume by AGM you mean the comp? Don't worry about the chilling, martinoc will look after that for us.


----------



## brendo (6/6/15)

How are you guys going for judges - all sorted or still short?


----------



## Pogierob (6/6/15)

Last chance to register 20 minutes to go until registration closes, you can still drop entries straight to the terminus up until next Saturday 1pm though it MUST be registered by 12 pm today...


----------



## carniebrew (6/6/15)

brendo said:


> How are you guys going for judges - all sorted or still short?


We cracked over 100 entries...which was definitely NOT something we expected! I'm pretty sure we agreed early on that 30 would be ok, 50 would be great...

Let us sort through the style breakdowns and we'll see where we land. Looks like over 20 each of Red and Brown though, so they'll be tough categories to judge in single flights.


----------



## timmi9191 (6/6/15)

How many blacks?


----------



## carniebrew (6/6/15)

Still waiting on a couple of unpaid entries. Will be close to 20, it was the 3rd most popular category.


----------



## Spiesy (7/6/15)

timmi9191 said:


> How many blacks?


Bit racist.


----------



## Pogierob (7/6/15)

Spiesy said:


> Bit racist.


it is very much a separatist competition, divided into colour and voted which is the best..


----------



## Yob (11/6/15)

Be seeing you Sunday morning I expect.. 

Id better behave myself this weekend if Im st stay in the good books until Sunday morning..


----------



## big78sam (12/6/15)

The Merri Mashers "Apartheid" IPA competition...

I have entered a beer in this competition but not sure if it within style guidelines.

I've noted in some of the commercial black IPAs I've had that the hop flavour seems to be a bit less pronounced than "pale" IPAs. The style guidelines seem to indicate that the hop flavour and aroma can be less pronounced than a "Pale" American IPA. Is this correct? 

Extracts from the relevant sections of the style guidelines are below.

Black IPA
moderate to high hop aroma
Medium-low to high hop flavour

American IPA
prominent to intense hop aroma
Hop flavor is medium to very high

The Black IPA style guidelines also refer to American IPAs. Is there such a thing as a Black English IPA?

It's too late for this competition as the beer is already brewed but I'm curious to know whether I should be holding back on the copious amount of hops I normally throw at an IPA to stay within guidelines...


----------



## Spiesy (12/6/15)

big78sam said:


> The Black IPA style guidelines also refer to American IPAs. Is there such a thing as a Black English IPA?


No, not yet. The descriptors call for American/New-World hops.


----------



## Yob (12/6/15)

Hold your breath though, the English are Re visiting their hop growing history and varieties, some that were discontinued years ago because of their 'too fruity' character are in trials again due the the global shift toward new world tastes, it promises to be an interesting few years ahead with releases coming from all over the place.


----------



## Danwood (12/6/15)

The new ones Brendo used for his GABS beer (Jester and Archer, I think) sounded pretty good, from what he was saying.


----------



## Spiesy (12/6/15)

Danwood said:


> The new ones Brendo used for his GABS beer (Jester and Archer, I think) sounded pretty good, from what he was saying.


Can't remember which one it was, Jester or Archer, but it was one of them... had two beers brewed with this particular hop at GABS and they were my least favourite of the beers we tried that day.

Tasted like eucalyptus oil was in the beer.


----------



## droid (12/6/15)

^this needs to be put into the eucalyptus pale ale thread, or maybe not


----------



## krausenhaus (13/6/15)

The unthinkable has happened and I am now stuck in central Queensland for the next week instead of attending the comp. Completely gutted!

Hope you all have a great day and I hope the next comp won't be too far off. I'm yet to find a decent beer in Rockhampton so I doubt I'll even be able to drown my sorrows!


----------



## Vanners (14/6/15)

The Merri Mashers Speciality IPA Competition is on today and kicks off at 1pm! 
Get down to the Terminus Hotel for some great beer and great food! 

The Merri Mashers will have a raffle going with some great prizes!

Can't be there in person? We're trying to bring the comp to the intawebs- follow us on Twitter and Instagram - ‪#‎ipacomp‬ is where it is! 

We will have the live feed of all the action on a big screen!!

Check out the feed link below for all the latest photos, action and of course results!!
https://tagboard.com/ipacomp/228416


----------



## NealK (14/6/15)

I wonder how many people will end up at the Terminus Hotel in Richmond instead of the Terminus Hotel in Fitzroy North?


----------



## Spiesy (14/6/15)

NealK said:


> I wonder how many people will end up at the Terminus Hotel in Richmond instead of the Terminus Hotel in Fitzroy North?


If they're craft beer fans they should know that nowadays there's only one Terminus, as far as good beer is concerned [emoji6]


----------



## timmi9191 (14/6/15)

Anyone there with an update on how it's going? Can the judges still stand


----------



## mudd (14/6/15)

Full results up on compmaster under "past competitions" tab.


----------



## GrantSpatchcock (14/6/15)

Woo! 2nd in Whites. Quite happy with that.

Thanks to all involved, the updates on the twitter thing were great.


----------



## carniebrew (14/6/15)

What a HUGE day that was! Thanks to about a million people for making it happen, I'm still gobsmacked by how many people are willing to give up their time for stuff like this.

Congrats to all the winners...now to get those prizes doled out....


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/6/15)

Thanks Carbiebrew and all involved. 

1st place for my Black IPA has made my day!


----------



## carniebrew (14/6/15)

Pratty, that was a TOUGH style to get right today, and as you can see from the scores, your entry absolutely shone through more than any other. 123 points would surely score you "beer of show" in many comps. Congrats mate. Care to share your secrets??


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/6/15)

carniebrew said:


> Pratty, that was a TOUGH style to get right today, and as you can see from the scores, your entry absolutely shone through more than any other. 123 points would surely score you "beer of show" in many comps. Congrats mate. Care to share your secrets??


Thanks mate, it would have been fresh, I bottled it only 20days ago. 

Here are a few things that I have tried that work well;

- black malts are chocolate wheat 8% (instead of chocolate malt) and roasted barley 2% added for mashout only which goes for and extended 30mins. The black malts get milled separately and run through a few times into powder to extract more colour.
- using a few different malts like melanoiden and flaked oats @ 3% of each, found these gave a creamier smoother mouthfeel
- clean bittering of magnum then tropical citrus hops late, whirlpool and dry hopped to offset the black (Citra and Mosaic)
- mashed at 65c and use some sugars 5% to dry it out
- English ale 002 as I like the final beer with this strain over 001 Chico strain.


----------



## Vanners (14/6/15)

Huge Day!! really enjoyed it. Big shout out to MatinOC and Yob for helping out with stewarding. We learnt a lot of stuff to help us with our future comps. we'll always remember the 7 Ps MartinOC. It was great we had some experienced hands to help us out and it shows how willing the homebrew community is willing to help out each other. It's great to have people from outside the club that are so happy to help out. Big thank you to AndyD with the Compmaster set up as well. Thanks to all the judges. A day like today doesn't work without heaps of help from a lot of people so good work to all involved.

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Andyd (14/6/15)

G'day all,

Congratulations to the guys and gals from Merri Mashers for putting on a very slick and enjoyable event!

I've just finished uploading all the scoresheets, so you should be able to log into your accounts and get your feedback.

If anyone has trouble, give me a yell...

cheers!

Andy


----------



## GrantSpatchcock (14/6/15)

Oh awesome! That AndyD and all involved, can't say I've ever got feedback back this quickly.

And a huge thanks to all the judges, the comments are incredibly thorough and will be quite a help. Dunno how you guys managed to stay sober enough to write coherantly. Love some of the comments too, my favorite being 'not especially elegant', sums up most of my beers well!!


----------



## Yob (14/6/15)

what?

we they were sober? :blink:


----------



## GrantSpatchcock (14/6/15)

sober enough 

I've had some damn near indecipherable scoresheets in the past, these were brilliant! If all comps were this well run, there'd be a very different comp scene. You Vics rock!


----------



## buckerooni (14/6/15)

my 3rd placing Beatdown Brown IPA was powered by Yob's hops and Full Pint's malts and yeast - with a team like that, impossible is nothing:


----------



## Yob (14/6/15)

I should also say, a fantastic show by the MM crew, full points to the terminus for making the space available.. I have certainly had harder work at other comps..

I look forward to future events being run by such a passionate crew.

If I wore one, I'd take me fekkin hat off :super:


----------



## Spiesy (15/6/15)

Awesome day. Massive thanks to all from within and outside of the club who made it possible. Congratulations to all the winners, and hats off to all who entered. 

What an eye opening experience judging was!


----------



## Spiesy (15/6/15)

Andyd said:


> G'day all,
> 
> Congratulations to the guys and gals from Merri Mashers for putting on a very slick and enjoyable event!
> 
> ...


Hi Andy, I can see the Full Results for the comp - but cannot find scoresheets for my beer. 


My Results
You do have not scoresheets on CompMaster at this time.


----------



## Edgebrew (15/6/15)

Thank to all. 24/25 points to Merri Mashers? Congratulations.


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/6/15)

What are the chances of the winning 135.5 point Red IPA recipe to be shared?

Would interested to know the malts for colour and hop schedule.


----------



## dannymars (15/6/15)

^^^ YES to that!

pretty happy with my first attempt... 13th! 

It's awesome reading the feedback and seeing that the judges agree with what you already knew of the beer... Also hearing other comments you hadn't detected, and trying to forensically diagnose the cause is pretty cool. what a great experience!


----------



## manticle (15/6/15)

Yob said:


> If I wore one, I'd take me fekkin hat off :super:


It's in the mail I promise


----------



## dave.wilton (15/6/15)

Pratty1 said:


> What are the chances of the winning 135.5 point Red IPA recipe to be shared?
> 
> Would interested to know the malts for colour and hop schedule.


We've asked hopefully will go up on the Merri Mashers web site along with our other winning recipes


----------



## NealK (15/6/15)

I was very happy with my 2nd...........in the raffle!


----------



## Andyd (15/6/15)

Spiesy said:


> Hi Andy, I can see the Full Results for the comp - but cannot find scoresheets for my beer.
> 
> My Results
> You do have not scoresheets on CompMaster at this time.


Shoot me a PM with your username and entry numbers and I'll take a look.

Cheers.


----------



## kcurnow (17/6/15)

Surprised and happy with my 9th spot for the AHB Christmas case swap brown IPA!!


----------



## Grainer (17/6/15)

My case swap entry got the 3rd in the Belgians lol.. It was a White IPA that went wrong.. so I decided to enter it into the wrong class .. hehe


----------



## MartinOC (17/6/15)

Grainer said:


> My case swap entry got the 3rd in the Belgians lol.. It was a White IPA that went wrong.. so I decided to enter it into the wrong class .. hehe


Naughty Boy! You should be SPANKED!

Congrat's, BTW.... :beer:


----------



## dave.wilton (17/6/15)

Grainer said:


> My case swap entry got the 3rd in the Belgians lol.. It was a White IPA that went wrong.. so I decided to enter it into the wrong class .. hehe


That just put me out the top three too!


----------



## kcurnow (17/6/15)

Grainer said:


> My case swap entry got the 3rd in the Belgians lol.. It was a White IPA that went wrong.. so I decided to enter it into the wrong class .. hehe


?? I meant your cube beer from the monster brew done on the day. It was well and truly brown so I doubt it could have ever been considered for a white IPA.


----------



## Grainer (18/6/15)

I mean my brew for the next case swap..


----------



## Vanners (2/7/15)

Hey All,

Here is nice little wrap up of the competition that one of our members put together.

http://merrimashers.org/blog/2015-specialty-ipa-competition-results


----------

